# Flash LSI MegaRAID 9240-8i to 9211-8i



## double (Jul 7, 2015)

Greeting all!

After some tests and thoughts I decide to make 9211 from my 9240.

I made FreeDOS USB stick, download from lsi.com some utilities and run into troubles at the very beginning.

`sas2flsh.exe -listall`
Didn't see RAID controller.

`megarec.exe -listall`
Found controller, but i afraid to clean flash without any guarantees of being able to flash new with sas2flsh.

`lsiutil.exe`
Found controller, but says "is in fault state, dorbell 40000000" and ask for firmware file to flash. I don't knew what it means, but controller works fine after reboot(without flashing).

I'm little confused about that. Read a lot manuals about flashing LSI2008 cards, but didn't found situations like mine.


----------



## Terry_Kennedy (Jul 8, 2015)

double said:


> After some tests and thoughts I decide to make 9211 from my 9240.


You will probably get more responses by asking over at Serve The Home as that seems to be where the LSI cross-flashers hang out.


----------



## double (Jul 9, 2015)

Asus P8P67 lastest BIOS
UEFI shell via USB stick
sas2flash.ufi from Installer_P19_for_UEFI.zip
As always didn't see controller, but if I try `devices` command I can see LSI 9240-8i.
I start feeling there is something wrong with me : )
Or maybe sas2flash didn't suppose to see card until I erase BIOS?
sas2flsh avalaible only in 9211 download section.


----------



## Terry_Kennedy (Jul 12, 2015)

double said:


> Or maybe sas2flash didn't suppose to see card until I erase BIOS?
> sas2flsh avalaible only in 9211 download section.


The LSI download page for the 9240-8i says:


			
				readme.txt said:
			
		

> Installation:
> =============
> Use MegaCLI or StorCLI to flash the SAS controllers.  These tools can be downloaded from the support and download
> section of www.lsi.com.
> ...


So, I would not expect sas2flash to see the card.


----------



## double (Jul 13, 2015)

Terry_Kennedy said:


> So, I would not expect sas2flash to see the card.



These utilities can't flash BIOS (or iI miss it while reading help)
Correct me if iI wrong, but as iI understand, firstly iI need flash 9211 BIOS to card, then iI must flash firmware for 9211.


----------

